# Looking At Potential New Tv



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Howdy Folks,

Looking for some thoughts on either of these possible new to us TV's, as DW and I may be upgrading our current TV. We'd like to get a truck so we can haul more gear like bikes, portable waste tote, etc. We're looking at F150's because we live out in the country and the closest dealership for service is a Ford dealer, whom we already have a good relationship with, though this particular dealer is not who is selling either of the trucks we are looking at. One is for sale by a private seller, and the other is available at Carmax. I guess my questions are more around whether there is any big difference in performance between these two trucks. Any historical problems or potential issues we should be aware of with these 2 model years? Aside from making the best deal we can, do any of you have a preference between these two, and if so why? Some basic info: Both are 4x4 and have the 5.4 V8 with 3.73 rear and factory tow package, so both are rated to tow in the 9K lbs range according to Trailer Life. I believe the Supercrew has a wheelbase of 139" while the Supercab has a 145" WB. The '07 Supercrew has 28k miles for $20K, while the '08 Supercab has 16k miles and is $22k. Going to test drive both this weekend. We have the 21rs that we just got in Feb. and no plans to upgrade and if we do upgrade down the road, it would only be to a newer 210 cuz I like the kingsize bed.







We only have a family of 3 so a bigger OB won't be a need for us, as we absolutely love what the 21rs gives us, therefore a bigger TV is not a need either. Any thoughts or experiences that would help us make a decision on which would be a better buy, would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I went with the crewcab for the added space inside. As you child gets older and/or has a friend go camping with you, you won't have little feet hitting the back of your seat. James


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I would have my eye on a suprcrew.. That extra room sure is nice..

Nathan will be here in the morning.. He bleeds ford blue.. lol

He can tell you down to different nuts and bolts used between model years..

As far as engine I think 07/08 is same..

Nathan will have you all filled in on info soon enough..

Good Luck

Try autotrader.com and try cars.com too..

I have found some great deals on cars.com

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Definitely go with the SuperCrew. You will be much happier with the interior space. For the prices you are talking though, you are already in '09 F150 territory after rebates. I looked at an '09 F150 XL for my brother right after they came out that was 22-23k (after rebates and dealer offering to take another chunk off the sticker). The biggest advantages are that the interior space (rear seat) of the '09's is substantially larger than the '04-'08 models. They also get the 6 speeds trans that really wakes up that 5.4 motor and gives much better mpg. You would be much happier with the '09. I would suggest test driving one. The money is just too close unless you are wanting a higher end interior package that would drive the cost up. The one I saw was an XL but it had all of the stuff added to it to make it an XLT. It was a 2wd 5.4l 6spd auto with tow pkg as well. Good luck - deals are out there if you look hard enough!

-CC


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

chillaxin said:


> Howdy Folks,
> 
> Looking for some thoughts on either of these possible new to us TV's, as DW and I may be upgrading our current TV. We'd like to get a truck so we can haul more gear like bikes, portable waste tote, etc. We're looking at F150's because we live out in the country and the closest dealership for service is a Ford dealer, whom we already have a good relationship with, though this particular dealer is not who is selling either of the trucks we are looking at. One is for sale by a private seller, and the other is available at Carmax. I guess my questions are more around whether there is any big difference in performance between these two trucks. Any historical problems or potential issues we should be aware of with these 2 model years? Aside from making the best deal we can, do any of you have a preference between these two, and if so why? Some basic info: Both are 4x4 and have the 5.4 V8 with 3.73 rear and factory tow package, so both are rated to tow in the 9K lbs range according to Trailer Life. I believe the Supercrew has a wheelbase of 139" while the Supercab has a 145" WB. The '07 Supercrew has 28k miles for $20K, while the '08 Supercab has 16k miles and is $22k. Going to test drive both this weekend. We have the 21rs that we just got in Feb. and no plans to upgrade and if we do upgrade down the road, it would only be to a newer 210 cuz I like the kingsize bed.
> 
> ...
























Can't count the number of time's I've spoken those words










If a TV upgrade is in the future, and if it were me I would lean towards a crew cab 3/4 ton. That way if ever you should change your mind about going bigger, you'll already be set









And as -CC mentioned, if looking @ the F-150 by all means see if an 09 can be acquired due to the new model configuration









Good luck in your quest, and keep us posted









Ed


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, same powertrain for those two trucks. The Supercab sounds like an 8' box and the supercrew the 5.5' box?

Make sure you are ok with the shorter box, but if I were you I'd highly recommend the super crew for interior space. I'm also not a big fan of the supercab doors and the supercrew gives you some real doors.

X4 on the '09's if you can swing one. They are really great trucks and have a 6 sp auto with tow/haul mode.









Oh yeah, they also get better fuel economy...


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for chiming in folks. Appreciate the opinions. We definitely like the XLT's over the the XL, and need 4 wheel drive, which drives the price up right off the bat, and we've looked at 09's, and even with X-pricing and current rebates, the Supercrews we like are still out of our price range. Believe me, I've explored them in my area already, as the company I work for is an X-plan participant, so a slightly used model is gonna most likely be the way we have to go, which is ok, if we can find the right one!


----------



## ak60100 (May 27, 2009)

I had a supercab truck when my girls were about that age. I switched to an 04 F150 Supercrew (5.7, 3.55) since it was all I could afford at the time. I have a 04 25RSS and can tow it fine with the Supercrew. I'd suggest the Supercrew over the Supercab. Your kid will appreciate it in a few years when he starts to grow. It will also help when he starts begging you to bring the friend(s) along for the weekend trip too. More than once did I drag the kids and two of their freinds along for the ride for the weekend. Aside from the trailer towing, having the extra seating and leg room is always a plus.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

chillaxin said:


> Thanks for chiming in folks. Appreciate the opinions. We definitely like the XLT's over the the XL, and need 4 wheel drive, which drives the price up right off the bat, and we've looked at 09's, and even with X-pricing and current rebates, the Supercrews we like are still out of our price range. Believe me, I've explored them in my area already, as the company I work for is an X-plan participant, so a slightly used model is gonna most likely be the way we have to go, which is ok, if we can find the right one!


FYI - you can get an XL configured with very nearly the same stuff an XLT has and they come in at a lower price point. The dealer here orders their lower end work trucks that way. You are right though, 4x4 is a big hit, price wise.

-CC


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Update (if anyone cares, lol): Sunday, we went to Carmax to check out the '08 Supercab with 16K miles. Nice truck, and would certainly meet our needs, but DW and DS jumped in the backseat, and DS remarked that she wished it had a bit more room. Carmax did make us good offer on our Expy though, but we decided to wait until we heard back from the gentleman who was selling the Supercrew, as he was out of town all weekend. Tonight, we were finally able to go look at the '07 Supercrew with just under 28K miles. Needless to say, the search is over. The Supercrew has everything we wanted, shorter 5.5' bed (which I prefer), running boards, 4 real doors, and enough space for our family, dog, and gear, and enough backseat room if DS wants to a bring a friend. I left deposit and am calling our loan officer in the morning. If all goes quickly, we could be the proud new owners of a 2007 Ford F150 XLT Supercrew. Will need to get a new set of tires as the owner had run over some nails at his job site and punctured one of the tires, but at less than $20K for this truck, I don't mind getting the new tires and would have done so anyway, as I don't care for the regular general tires Ford puts on them.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

You'll not regret chosing the Super Crew, and keep us posted on the outcome

Ed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

'Ohana said:


> You'll not regret chosing the Super Crew, and keep us posted on the outcome
> 
> Ed


I agree completely !! Go for it !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SuperCrew is...well....SUPER!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I love my '07 Supercab!!

Please go to my poll and vote "Ford"....

Tow vehicle poll

Good luck!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on that SuperCrew! You guys will love it!

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

chillaxin said:


> Update (if anyone cares, lol): Sunday, we went to Carmax to check out the '08 Supercab with 16K miles. Nice truck, and would certainly meet our needs, but DW and DS jumped in the backseat, and DS remarked that she wished it had a bit more room. Carmax did make us good offer on our Expy though, but we decided to wait until we heard back from the gentleman who was selling the Supercrew, as he was out of town all weekend. Tonight, we were finally able to go look at the '07 Supercrew with just under 28K miles. Needless to say, the search is over. The Supercrew has everything we wanted, shorter 5.5' bed (which I prefer), running boards, 4 real doors, and enough space for our family, dog, and gear, and enough backseat room if DS wants to a bring a friend. I left deposit and am calling our loan officer in the morning. If all goes quickly, we could be the proud new owners of a 2007 Ford F150 XLT Supercrew. Will need to get a new set of tires as the owner had run over some nails at his job site and punctured one of the tires, but at less than $20K for this truck, I don't mind getting the new tires and would have done so anyway, as I don't care for the regular general tires Ford puts on them.


Just so you know.... WE CARE!

Congrats on a great truck. I would say its the most popular tow vehicle in the world!

Post often and tell us your thoughts while getting everything all set up.

Carey


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

chillaxin said:


> Update (if anyone cares, lol): Sunday, we went to Carmax to check out the '08 Supercab with 16K miles. Nice truck, and would certainly meet our needs, but DW and DS jumped in the backseat, and DS remarked that she wished it had a bit more room. Carmax did make us good offer on our Expy though, but we decided to wait until we heard back from the gentleman who was selling the Supercrew, as he was out of town all weekend. Tonight, we were finally able to go look at the '07 Supercrew with just under 28K miles. Needless to say, the search is over. The Supercrew has everything we wanted, shorter 5.5' bed (which I prefer), running boards, 4 real doors, and enough space for our family, dog, and gear, and enough backseat room if DS wants to a bring a friend. I left deposit and am calling our loan officer in the morning. If all goes quickly, we could be the proud new owners of a 2007 Ford F150 XLT Supercrew. Will need to get a new set of tires as the owner had run over some nails at his job site and punctured one of the tires, but at less than $20K for this truck, I don't mind getting the new tires and would have done so anyway, as I don't care for the regular general tires Ford puts on them.


If your going for new tires get some lt truck tires with at least load range D. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Update (if anyone cares, lol): Sunday, we went to Carmax to check out the '08 Supercab with 16K miles. Nice truck, and would certainly meet our needs, but DW and DS jumped in the backseat, and DS remarked that she wished it had a bit more room. Carmax did make us good offer on our Expy though, but we decided to wait until we heard back from the gentleman who was selling the Supercrew, as he was out of town all weekend. Tonight, we were finally able to go look at the '07 Supercrew with just under 28K miles. Needless to say, the search is over. The Supercrew has everything we wanted, shorter 5.5' bed (which I prefer), running boards, 4 real doors, and enough space for our family, dog, and gear, and enough backseat room if DS wants to a bring a friend. I left deposit and am calling our loan officer in the morning. If all goes quickly, we could be the proud new owners of a 2007 Ford F150 XLT Supercrew. Will need to get a new set of tires as the owner had run over some nails at his job site and punctured one of the tires, but at less than $20K for this truck, I don't mind getting the new tires and would have done so anyway, as I don't care for the regular general tires Ford puts on them.


Just so you know.... WE CARE!

Congrats on a great truck. I would say its the most popular tow vehicle in the world!

Post often and tell us your thoughts while getting everything all set up.

Carey
[/quote]

Thanks for pointing that out Carey, I was going to post the same thing!

Of course we care!!!

Congrats on the new Truck!!!

Finally, take James' advice and get the LT tires while you are at it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats!! Ill second (or third) the LT tire upgrade.
Enjoy it!


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for caring guys! Went to the bank today and got all the paper work in order, brought them home for DW to sign too, and will take them back tomorrow and pick up the check. Got the carfax report, and everything checks out. Clean history, one owner truck,







Already made appt at my local Ford dealer for Friday to get new shoes put on. Went with the same LT, load range D tires I have on the Expedition. Just need to swap out the brake control, and by Saturday, we should be good to go. Best of all, just in time for Gettysburg trip next weekend. Plan to hitch up this weekend first, get the hitch dialed in, and then take a short drive to see how everything feels. Pretty stoked about it, but haven't had a monthly payment in a while, so I won't be so thrilled when July rolls around and our bank account gets lighter, lol. Flip side, I'll feel more comfortable towing, and the family will be more safe, and there's no price to put on that...


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

I just got a new 08 F150 Supercrew with the 5.4L V8 Tritan and 3.73LS gears and it pulls like a dream. I love it.







It has so much room inside. Last weekend on the trip we had 3 kids and a dog in the backseat and all were comfortable. Not to mention you still have the truck bed. Supercabs are nice but if you need the room go with the Supercrew. You won't be sorry. By the way, I got mine for 28K with only 7300 miles. Just like brand new.


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

chillaxin said:


> Update (if anyone cares, lol): Sunday, we went to Carmax to check out the '08 Supercab with 16K miles. Nice truck, and would certainly meet our needs, but DW and DS jumped in the backseat, and DS remarked that she wished it had a bit more room. Carmax did make us good offer on our Expy though, but we decided to wait until we heard back from the gentleman who was selling the Supercrew, as he was out of town all weekend. Tonight, we were finally able to go look at the '07 Supercrew with just under 28K miles. Needless to say, the search is over. The Supercrew has everything we wanted, shorter 5.5' bed (which I prefer), running boards, 4 real doors, and enough space for our family, dog, and gear, and enough backseat room if DS wants to a bring a friend. I left deposit and am calling our loan officer in the morning. If all goes quickly, we could be the proud new owners of a 2007 Ford F150 XLT Supercrew. Will need to get a new set of tires as the owner had run over some nails at his job site and punctured one of the tires, but at less than $20K for this truck, I don't mind getting the new tires and would have done so anyway, as I don't care for the regular general tires Ford puts on them.


Now you just need to update your signature and upload a photo of your new baby. Don't be afraid to show her off.


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

I figured this would be a good place to ask this since I just got a 06 F150 5.4 liter 4X4 crew cab and had to adjust the equilizer hitch a bit. The front raised 1/2" and back lost 2" and the trailer has a 3" drop in the front, is that a good set up?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

roo camper said:


> I figured this would be a good place to ask this since I just got a 06 F150 5.4 liter 4X4 crew cab and had to adjust the equilizer hitch a bit. The front raised 1/2" and back lost 2" and the trailer has a 3" drop in the front, is that a good set up?


If you start a new thread you will get more replies..

Be sure to post what /size/model of hitch you have. You are gonna need some air bags I bet. You trailer has a 1200lb tongue weight with that bike inside.

I will wait to reply till I see what model your hitch is.

Carey


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Update to the update.







Sold my Expy to Carmax tonight and the seller of the F150 was kind enough to meet me at Carmax. Gave the dude his check, swapped out the plates, and I got to drive her home tonight







Yippee! Nice, smooth ride...love everything about it!! DW is gonna go get the new tires put on tomorrow, while I'm at work. Then, it should be good to go. Can't wait to test her out while towing! Will take a few pics and try to figure out how to post 'em, after I get the the new shoes on her. Insurance only went up $98 per year over the Expy so I wasn't too upset about that either.









Appreciate everyone's thoughts, opinions, and suggestions while we were shopping. It's what makes this site such a great place!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new truck, there's nothing like more room and more power. If you're heading up to Gettysburg on Friday maybe we'll see you somewhere on I95.

Brad


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, we got the new tires on Friday and tried to hitch her up yesterday for a test drive only to find that the chains were not quite long enough to reach the truck.







So, today I went to Lowes to get a couple of quicklinks. Got those attached, hitched her up, and we headed out for about a 50 minute drive. Man, what a difference! Everything went smoothly, and we're ready for the trek up to Gettysburg next weekend. We won't be coming in until Saturday afternoon now, as DW has to take her certifcation test that morning before we can leave. Tried to attach a picture below. Hope it works...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

chillaxin said:


> Well, we got the new tires on Friday and tried to hitch her up yesterday for a test drive only to find that the chains were not quite long enough to reach the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Congratulations again !!!
My 150 required quick links too.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice looking rig - congrats on that new F150 - you are really going to like that setup.

-CC


----------

